# Why Internet in our country is so costly.. lets find out together



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2015)

I was reading a this thread  about a petition against FUP but in my views, it is useless, we first need to find root cause and then work on it strategically (if its helps)..

*We must need to find out what are the causes of high charges of internet bandwidth in India *..
(so without any research and just using my limited GK, I can think of following)

1. *Limited International Bandwidth*
Is it that ISPs in India are paying a lot for international backbone, because internet is all about connectivity, if we dont' have required bandwidth on international network, then we don't have internet. Do you know, Reliance Gio has laid its own international backbone to support is upcoming network.

2. *Taxes, duties and fees :* Is that Govt. is indirectly causing all this pain in our @$$, just like Petrol price.. so much taxes and duties. It all over news that due to high spectrum prices, telecom company will increase charges.. 

3. *Un-fair policies thus lesser competitions*Again its Govt. with their stupid policies, we are one of the hardest company in the world to do business.. foreign telecom players can't easily enter because of norms.. (remember MTS, they faced lots of trouble and they made 3G for dongle quite cheaper in India)..

4. *Public Money Miss-use*Again this goes to Govt. , I am sure that planners and policy deciders at MTNL, BSNL those are funded by public money even when are in loss has nothing to do with profitability and hence they don't give damn to service, plans.. I see BSNL has everything yet nothing.. Plans are super stupid, they are always presented as if I am reading a periodic table and grouping elements (Plans) on their properties.. 

5. *End of Monopolies *And why the hell in India we don't have multiple ADSL providers on same copper lines as we see in developed companies, just think if BSNL can allow to provide broadband over telephone line to N numbers of player, we will automatically get cheaper BB.. but no they wont. Airtel laid their own lines but only in few cities.

So, my opinion is that instead of blaming private players (those are here to do business and not charity) we should ask our Govt. for all this menace.. Still most of the bureaucrats in India can not do more than making and receiving calls from their phone, I see many those can't use phonebook yet sitting on high designation. 

Longer version can be found here.

Aise Kaise bhadhega Hindustan ?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 25, 2015)

Even google realizes the pathetic Internet connection of India.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2015)

Being a country with this much consumer base there won't be ever a problem for the majority to pay an amount which is not under a limit for better internet speed. But as we are used to living in a slavery type of a situation this won't be going to change much. Just like petrol why the heck it is now going towards 50:50 ratio of price and tax. I mean seriously I can pay 2k just give me a no fup plan with atleast 2mpbs but no b!tch you are only going to get a 512kbps post fup.


----------



## SunE (Jun 25, 2015)

If anyone here can provide a 10 mbps truly unlimited stable connection(with good pings for gaming) within Rs 1k-2k, every household will go for it.

Currently using Reliance 4 mbps unlimited plan for a bit over 1k a month, speed is as promised though the pings aren't that great and customer service downright sucks. I want to switch to a different ISP but no other options are available! Now it's just waiting for Jio to launch.


----------



## Shah (Jun 25, 2015)

SunE said:


> If anyone here can provide a 10 mbps truly unlimited stable connection(with good pings for gaming) within Rs 1k-2k, every household will go for it.
> 
> Currently using Reliance 4 mbps unlimited plan for a bit over 1k a month, speed is as promised though the pings aren't that great and customer service downright sucks. I want to switch to a different ISP but no other options are available! Now it's just waiting for Jio to launch.




You at least have a choice. People from small towns like me have no choice other than BSNL. :/


----------



## promo87 (Jun 25, 2015)

The same thing I was thinking about yesterday and thought to raise it on social media.But I found your question similar here.We have TRAI who regulates rules and regulations for Network service provider.But, As I see they are fail in control rates of service provider.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 26, 2015)

Everyone is busy heating up their pockets. No one really cares for customers unless we revolt.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 26, 2015)

saswat23 said:


> Everyone is busy heating up their pockets. No one really cares for customers unless we revolt.


Well, bureaucrats and Sarakari Afzari (Govt. employees) will not care as they are sitting in SAFE heaven, their post or position wont' hurt even if public sector ISP like MTNL, BSNL goes steep downhill.

Though many guys gave their views here.. what I am looking for solutions, later we can work on it.. I need intellectual support to turn it into a revolution and I have certain ideas which can work. 

*AS of now I suggest*
1. Govt. should work on privatization of loss making sectors (with potential). For example, if anyone takes over BSNL, he can easily compete with Reliance Jio given its existing infrastructure but Govt. need to promise reconstruction support for first 2 years or so. In my city I saw change in electricity services after privatization, its little bit costlier now but I don't mind as its more reliable, transparent and better quality.. 

Ever wonder why govt. employees outcry when its about privatization.. because then they will need WORK in REAL.

*More views are invited.. *

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Being a country with this much consumer base there won't be ever a problem for the majority to pay an amount which is not under a limit for better internet speed. But as we are used to living in a slavery type of a situation this won't be going to change much. Just like petrol why the heck it is now going towards 50:50 ratio of price and tax. I mean seriously I can pay 2k just give me a no fup plan with atleast 2mpbs but no b!tch you are only going to get a 512kbps post fup.



True, its type of slavery, however, I will be happy to have 512kbps UL connection for Rs. 200-300 pm, ofcourse people have certain needs.. likewise 1 mbps true UL for Rs. 800 will do for now.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

^^True that, many people don't need high speed and 512 is mostly enough for skype and YouTube at 360.


----------



## jkultimate (Jun 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> ^^True that, many people don't need high speed and 512 is mostly enough for skype and YouTube at 360.



Atleast give unlimited.   One speed to some GB then another speed - this idea Zucks ... Come Onnn whyyy.... If this 4 MBPS is unlimited for 950rs, it would be awesome...


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Atleast give unlimited.   One speed to some GB then another speed - this idea Zucks ... Come Onnn whyyy.... If this 4 MBPS is unlimited for 950rs, it would be awesome...



That is a dream but 2mbps at 1k without fup is still a good deal if anyone can offer.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> That is a dream but 2mbps at 1k without fup is still a good deal if anyone can offer.



BSNL is giving 4mbps (40 gb)/1 mbps (post fup) for Rs 611/ month in Hyderabad. Those greedy  must make this plan available for all circles.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> BSNL is giving 4mbps (40 gb)/1 mbps (post fup) for Rs 611/ month in Hyderabad. Those greedy  must make this plan available for all circles.




Do you really mean : RS. 611 per month for 4 mbps till 40 GB and then 1 MBps by BSNL ?

How many other ISP options are there ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Do you really mean : RS. 611 per month for 4 mbps till 40 GB and then 1 MBps by BSNL ?
> 
> How many other ISP options are there ?



mbps, not MBps.

*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/2...ted-queries-here-post2238385.html#post2238385

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-PTI9LZvtKJA/VPVzhE2WSvI/AAAAAAAAG18/ZACRo1R9qEs/s1600/bsnl%2Bhyderbad%2B16mbps%2Bplans.png


----------



## Ricky (Jun 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> mbps, not MBps.
> 
> *www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/2...ted-queries-here-post2238385.html#post2238385
> 
> *2.bp.blogspot.com/-PTI9LZvtKJA/VPVzhE2WSvI/AAAAAAAAG18/ZACRo1R9qEs/s1600/bsnl%2Bhyderbad%2B16mbps%2Bplans.png


Ya, I mean mbits itself, was typo as can't believe this kind of BB plan already exist. If they can make it available all India then I will be happy and satisfied for time being, don't know about others...

You have not answered, how many other ISP are there in Hyderabad and how competitive ?

- - - Updated - - -

Alright, just checked it now I know that because of BEAM  / ACT fibernet , they have to lower plans prices. In that case, we need to wait a little, what ACT has done in Hyderabad, Reliance Jio will do Pan India. Hoping for good.

Its because I remember when Airtel broadband was launched in our region, BSNL had revised their plans .. So these guys, again waits to loose control and then starts damage control when its already too late by reducing plan prices.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> BSNL is giving 4mbps (40 gb)/1 mbps (post fup) for Rs 611/ month in Hyderabad. Those greedy  must make this plan available for all circles.



Bloody hell I would pick 995 plan anyday. Why the hell they didn't make it available in other cities


----------



## jkultimate (Jun 30, 2015)

You are luck hyderabad guy..! damn lucky :/


----------

